# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Scammed BY Lynical

## TheSangSura

Scammer

Ownedcore Name : Lynical
Skype Name: Lynical.dev
Paypal Name: [email protected]
other payment method: no
Ownedcore scam link: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...-101-safe.html (Reflectic.net | GTA V Recovery | Money | Leveling | All Unlocks | Fast | 101% Safe)

other sites scam link: i dont know

Did you use a middleman?: no

Explain what happened:

Screenshots 1: Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshots 2: Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshots 3: Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshots 4: Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshots 5: http://prntscr.com/d1cssx
Screenshots 6: http://prntscr.com/d1ct98
Screenshots 7: http://prntscr.com/d1ctrk
Screenshots 8: http://prntscr.com/d1cty8
Screenshots 9: http://prntscr.com/d1cvsa
Screenshots 10: http://prntscr.com/d1cw56

i brought 15$ for 60mil instead of only 10$ because paypal fees, that really doesn'tt matter.
the matter is on that should take only for 1 hour for delivery as it say in thread. but it already take 1 day seem like whenever i asking him in skype he keep silent that me mad. instead telling me what going on. when the delivery should it take? or tell me there any problem right? because im paying it and i deserved to know what happen. and i saw other thread from jacke776 had same problem as mine that already pending for a week.
i dont understand why he take order if he cant deliver it instead tell at us as the customer that he need to fix it 1st.

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*Lynical had been notified.*

----------


## Lynical

You didn't even message me on Skype before making this dispute lol.

----------


## TheSangSura

Update : the seller working on it. fixed the menu he said. i will close the thread after it done. thx

----------


## Parog

Lynical has been banned until both jacke776 (Scammed By Lynical) and TheSangSura (Scammed BY Lynical) reports in their threads that they were either refunded or received what they paid for. 

He was very against having his paypal shown to the rest of the world. If this helps anyone else, great. ( I had to talk to him on skype for something unrelated. ) 



If you have been scammed by Lynical. Please make your own thread here.

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*scammer's info

lynical.dev
Lynical
[email protected]
*

----------

